

$6800 Elio Motors Vehicle Closer to Reality - brudgers
http://www.edmunds.com/car-news/6800-elio-motors-vehicle-takes-step-closer-to-reality.html

======
jack-r-abbit
That article is from Jan 2013. I wonder how things have progressed. They
claimed they expect to begin "commercial vehicle production in mid-2014." That
is just around the corner.

